# Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

					In Fast & Furious 6 sitzen alle Originalstars der Serie wieder am Steuer und lassen sich auf ein neues gefährliches Abenteuer ein. Beim Asphaltduell stehen der immer wieder mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geratene Dom Toretto (Vin Diesel) und der ehemalige Cop Brian O'Conner (Paul Walker) einmal mehr vor der Frage: Wer sind die Guten? Wer die Bösen?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*


----------



## Blacktemplar (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Bis auf Tokio Drift waren bisher ja alle Teile sehr gut. Ich bin mal auf Teil 6 gespannt, er scheint ja jede Menge Action zu bieten.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Yeah, ein neuer Teil.  Tokyo Drift fand ich auch nicht so toll. Wobei Han ( wird er so geschrieben? Auf jeden Fall ist es der Chips-Typ) mein Lieblingscharakter in der kompletten Serie ist.

Am Ende von Teil 5 war ja Letty auf dem Foto. Wahrscheinlich wird sie dabei sein.


----------



## ColorMe (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Warum lassen sie Charaktere sterben, wenn sie in allen Teilen darauf wieder auftauchen?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Ich denke das ist Geldmacherei aber die Serie ist trotzdem genial.


----------



## Robonator (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Warum lassen sie Charaktere sterben, wenn sie in allen Teilen darauf wieder auftauchen?


 
Das wird sich im Film klären, denn darum geht es ja 


Wird bestimmt ein netter Actionfilm, allerdings nix was man Fast & Furious nennen kann


----------



## ReaCT (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Mir hat der 5te Teil bisher am besten gefallen, wobei der auch mainstreamiger wurde als die anderen Teile (mehr Action, überspitzter und sowas). Kreuzigt mich, aber ich fand das besser als andauernde Rennen


----------



## r34ln00b (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Bis auf Tokio Drift waren bisher ja alle Teile sehr gut. Ich bin mal auf Teil 6 gespannt, er scheint ja jede Menge Action zu bieten.


 grade tokio drift war mal besser wie die anderen ;D


----------



## evolution (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Warum lassen sie Charaktere sterben, wenn sie in allen Teilen darauf wieder auftauchen?


Hättest du alle Filme gesehen und auch verstanden, dann würdest du auch wissen, dass Tokio Drift in der Zukunft spielt und eigentlich der letzte Teil der Serie sein soll. Fast Five und Fast & Furious 6 spielen rein zeitlich noch vor Tokio Drift.

Ich finde alle Teile genial. Bin totaler Fan davon. Teil Eins und Zwei hab ich sogar exzessiv geguckt (ca 20 mal jeden Teil). 
Kennengelernt hab ich The Fast and The Furious eigentlich dadurch, dass es mal vor vielen Jahren im TV gelaufen ist und ja - Liebe auf den ersten Blick


----------



## fuNNer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



evolution schrieb:


> Hättest du alle Filme gesehen und auch verstanden, dann würdest du auch wissen, dass Tokia Drift in der Zukunft spielt und eigentlich der letzte Teil der Serie sein soll. Fast Five und Fast & Furious 6 spielen rein zeitlich noch vor Tokio Drift.
> 
> Ich finde alle Teile genial. Bin totaler Fan davon. Teil Eins und Zwei hab ich sogar excessiv geguckt (ca 20 mal jeden Teil).
> Kennengelernt hab ich The Fast and The Furious eigentlich dadurch, dass es mal vor vielen Jahren im TV gelaufen ist und ja - Liebe auf den ersten Blick


 
Bei mir genauso!


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Habe auch alle Teile gesehen und Teil 5 war mit der beste, da es endlich mal Abwechslung gab anstatt andauernd iwelche Rennen was auf Dauer langweilig wurde.

Der neue Teil sieht wieder verdammt geil aus, ich sag nur "Ähhh Leute.... die haben nen Panzer" 

Freu mich schon riesig drauf, kanns kaum abwarten und bin gespannt ob auch in Deutschland gedreht wurde, da im letzten Teil ein kleiner Wink war mit dem Berlin Schild!


----------



## ColorMe (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



> Hättest du alle Filme gesehen und auch verstanden, dann würdest du auch wissen, dass Tokio Drift in der Zukunft spielt und eigentlich der letzte Teil der Serie sein soll. Fast Five und Fast & Furious 6 spielen rein zeitlich noch vor Tokio Drift.



Es ist wohl eher folgendes. Im Grunde ist die Story sowieso nebensächlich. F&F ist praktisch wie StepUp mit Autos... Man wird in Tokio Drift gemerkt haben, dass Han einfach des beste Char. war/ist und somit erklärrt man es jetzt mit: "Tokio Drift ist der letzte" damit die Fanboys sich nicht aufregen.
Nun geht das ganze nur mit immer mehr Charakteren weiter, auf eine immer bizarrere Art und Weise.


----------



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

*Also kommts nur mir so vor, oder ist der Film sowas von auf ein mögliches Unterschichtenpublikum zugeschnitten?! 
Hey ein Werkstattkallenderspruch nach dem anderen! *omg* *rolleyes* WTF? *

Wer mal zwei um Weltklassen bessere Filme sehen will, bei denen es mit deutlich(!) mehr Action abgeht und nicht so mit nem mainstreamig fade durchgespülten weichbirnen Käse seine
erwachsenen Zuschauer mit unerträglichem Unrealimus belästigt (der wiederum zu weniger Action führt! Ironisch wa?)... dem kann ich die beiden Filme aktuell heiß empfehlen:

1. God Bless America (Film)

2. Kammerflimmern (Film)

(Nicht Wikipedia lesen! Einfach schaun! Geheimtipp )


----------



## WHi5K3Y (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Ich scheine auch in meinem Umfeld einer der wenigen zu sein der sich nicht für den Trailer begeistern kann Sieht mir einfach nach Non-Stop Action aus mit einer Portion von "coolen" Sprüchen oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag. Vielleicht lass ich mich ja wieder mit zu dem Film ins Kino schleifen , aber eigentlich hab ich keinen Bock auf eine Dauerberieselung mit *Bumm Bamm Knall*


----------



## BigBubby (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Ich frage mich, warum Leute hier kommentieren, die das Genre sowieso nicht mögen und sich dann drüber aufregen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

FF5 war schon geil. Gerade die Kombination Diesel - Johnson ist einfach der hammer <3
Wird aufjeden Fall geschaut!


----------



## WHi5K3Y (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum Leute hier kommentieren, die das Genre sowieso nicht mögen und sich dann drüber aufregen.



Falls du auf mich anspielst, hast du meinen Post vielleicht nicht verstanden. Ich habe gesagt, dass mich dieser bestimmte Trailer nicht anspricht! Heißt dies, dass ich Action als Genre verteufle oder nicht leiden kann? Ich denke nein. Außerdem darf man ja wohl Kritik üben, ich muss mir den Trailer ja auch anschauen um mir ein Urteil darüber bilden zu können. Wenn mein Urteil dann für mich nicht positiv ausfällt kann ich das doch nicht vorher wissen.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



WHi5K3Y schrieb:


> Falls du auf mich anspielst, hast du meinen Post vielleicht nicht verstanden. Ich habe gesagt, dass mich dieser bestimmte Trailer nicht anspricht! Heißt dies, dass ich Action als Genre verteufle oder nicht leiden kann? Ich denke nein. Außerdem darf man ja wohl Kritik üben, ich muss mir den Trailer ja auch anschauen um mir ein Urteil darüber bilden zu können. Wenn mein Urteil dann für mich nicht positiv ausfällt kann ich das doch nicht vorher wissen.


 
Naja ein wenig vorwissen darf man ja schon einbringen und wenn man des öfteren mal einen Trailer sieht, weiß man, dass dort bei Action-Filmen immer nur Action gezeigt wird. Selbst bei nicht actionen Filmen, sieht man häufig nur Action in Trailern. Das sagt aber nichts über den Film inhalt aus. Guckt man sich den Trailer zu Flight an, dann erwartet man auch, dass da viel passiert. Es geht aber nur um Alkoholmissbrauch und nur die ersten 20min-30min von über 2 Stunden hat direkt was mit dem Flugzeug zu tun. 
So ist das halt mit Trailern.


----------



## R0bM4n (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Ui, en neua Playa! 

Klasse PCGH, gefält mir!


----------



## CiSaR (7. Februar 2013)

Das beste im Trailer ist doch das Kaliber 50 Barret im Dauerfeuer


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Yihaaa, ein neuer Fast-Teil  Ich fand alle recht genial, wobei 2 und 3 eher zu den schwächeren gehören .. anspruchsvolles Kino geht zwar anders, aber so what, Weapons, Babes, Cars, Walker, Diesel und Rock, ab gehts  Neben Iron Man 3 und Thor 2 einer meiner Favourites für 2013


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Der Trailer sieht nicht schlecht aus aber mal sehen wie gut der Film wirklich wird.

Tokyo Drift fand ich auch nicht so gut da fehlte das gewisse Etwas um den Film gut zu machen. 
Früher war ich jedoch eher ein Fast&Furious Fan, Heutzutage eher weniger.


----------



## Citynomad (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Sieht zwar mehr nach Bad Boys aus, als nach Fast and Furious, aber wenn man den Titel des FIlmes mal einfach vergisst, könnte das ein spaßiger Film werden. Mir fällt zu dem Trailer nur eins ein: P0rn0!


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Also meine rangliste bei den FF teilen ist ja 

Teil 1 
Tokyo Drift
Teil 4
Teil 5
Teil 2 (Vin Diesel hat gefehlt, das einzige Highlight war als gefühlte Tausend getunte Karren aus der Lagerhalle rasen)


----------



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

*Hat Vin Diesel eigentlich abgenommen?! * Der hatte doch schon mal mehr Muskeln und Oberweite. Oder ist alles in den Bauch runter gewandert...  ich meinte da so eine Szene gesehen zu haben. 

*hach* Pitch Black... das waren noch Zeiten.... *Vin muskulös, schlank und sexy.... * und seine Filme echte Klassiker und Refferenz im Genre....    lang lang ists her.

Heute geht mir hier keiner mehr ab.


----------



## Pas89 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also meine rangliste bei den FF teilen ist ja
> 
> Teil 1
> Tokyo Drift
> ...



Meine Liste würde ähnlich sein. Ich würde nur Teil 5 mit Teil 4 tauschen, da der mir etwas besser gefallen hat. 
Der Trailer hat mich schon angemacht, ich hab Lust drauf.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Toller Popcornkinotrailer! 
Hat bisschen was von nem xXx-Film, aber nur a bisserl.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

xXx != XxX


----------



## deadmoonwalking (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu technology *Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*
> 
> In Fast & Furious 6 sitzen alle Originalstars der Serie wieder am Steuer und lassen sich auf ein neues gefährliches Abenteuer ein. Beim Asphaltduell stehen der immer wieder mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geratene Dom Toretto (Vin Diesel) und der ehemalige Cop Brian O'Conner (Paul Walker) einmal mehr vor der Frage: Wer sind die Guten? Wer die Bösen?
> 
> [size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikel von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]


 

Die Fast and the Furious Reihe ist nach wie vor der Knaller: Die Produzenten schaffen es immer wieder durch wechselnde Drehorte und Themen geile Filme abzuliefern. Nebenbei gesagt ist van Diesel natürlich ein absoluter Glücksgriff gewesen...


----------



## BigBubby (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fast & Furious 6 - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht (deutsch)*

Vin Diesel. Vin ist der "Vorname". Diesel der "Nachname" (natürlich auch alles nicht seine echten Name).
Das ist schließlich kein Holländer


----------



## fear.de (14. Februar 2013)

xxxxxx6 schrieb:


> Hat Vin Diesel eigentlich abgenommen?!  Der hatte doch schon mal mehr Muskeln und Oberweite. Oder ist alles in den Bauch runter gewandert...  ich meinte da so eine Szene gesehen zu haben.
> 
> *hach* Pitch Black... das waren noch Zeiten.... Vin muskulös, schlank und sexy....  und seine Filme echte Klassiker und Refferenz im Genre....    lang lang ists her.
> 
> Heute geht mir hier keiner mehr ab.



Bah ist das widerlich ...

B2T

Freue mich auf den Film auch wenn er wie heute so üblich niewieder an die alten teile ran kommen wird


----------

